# Flounder report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 2 nights of flounder gigging were good, with better results on lower winds. Recent heavy rains and high tides have made for poor water clarity in some areas, and making lots of moves has helped me to stay on the fish. The flounder have been in the 14-17" range, typical for February. I expect the gigging and fish size to improve as the weather warms up, with larger post-spawn fish returning in late February.

*2/1/2019*
I had the Clay E. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with NE wind at 15-20mph, high tide levels, and thick blowing fog. We made the best of the bad weather, and managed to find a few scattered pockets of fish. Runoff from yesterday's heavy rains were a problem in some areas, and water clarity was poor in most spots we went. We ended with 14 flounder plus 2 black drum by 10:30pm (customers were cold and ready to head in).

*2/2/2019*
I had new customer Jeff M. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with NE wind at 5mph, high tide levels, and dense fog with light rain showers. It took us a while to find the flounder tonight, but once we located them it was steady action. Water clarity was good, and most of the fish were holding on hard sand bottom 15-20' off the shore. After getting our limit of flounder, we went looking for black drum and sheepshead, only finding a few scattered drum. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 4 black drum by 9:30pm.

*Upcoming open dates:
February: 3, 6, 10-14, 18-21, 24-28
March: 2-5, 8, 9, 13, 15, 17-22, 24-26, 31
April: 1-4, 7-11, 13-20, 22-25, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

